
Microsoft Buys GitHub with Phil Haack [Podcast] - parvenu74
https://dotnetrocks.com/?show=1553
======
mikece
Assuming they don't get too school girl giggly (which they've done in the past
when copious amounts of whiskey were involved), this should be a good
conversation. Haack left Microsoft several years ago to join GitHub. Initially
he just worked on a Windows client for GitHub but today is a Director in the
client apps division which oversees projects like Electron and the Atom
editor. His insights on having been part of the open source movement at MSFT
and being involved with some beloved tools at GitHub makes his insight and
observations most interesting!

